# Some Moron's Birthday Party [casual RP]



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome, players ♫

It's a brand new day in the UK, and the last of its summer. More importantly, this is a very special moment to a rectangle/cuboid who grew much loved and well-known for denying their furriness and being overwhelmingly bullied on these forums: @Some Moron.

And where are we? ON THE BEACH! Until the end of their summer!







Do your bestest best exploring it with your sona and also showing your available amount of affection to the birthday creature. You may or may not know them; they might or might not interact; it doesn't matter. In spite of their lack of a head and limbs, they're still the best rectangle ever and you may use and abuse of the bright, sunny scenery (note: the water is fresh instead of salty since I'm a fragile frog).

*HANDICAPS RULES FOR PLAYERS:*

The birthday creature needs wishes granted. Which means, if the cuboid happens to interact, you must act as they say, for you're all their wish-granters; besides, they can also create events. "X, mimic a chicken"; "Y, you're now a boot. Kick Z in the face"; "Make me fly"; "Rain will now fall upon you all"; "The chair explodes"; etc. Turn those commands into practice accordingly during the RP. If it somehow frustrates your activities, you'll then remember... _The name's Some Moron and they're getting their ever dreamed REVENGE._

*RULES FOR MORON:*

All you have to do is avoid demanding for something that ultimately prevents peeps from playing (example: having someone kill themselves or someone else). Otherwise, have fun being the god.

Last but not least to everyone, keep it SFW, respect FAF/Tavern rules and blah blah blah.

Enjoy, go wild and make it great as it lasts!


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh time to get off this hat and join the rp


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Welp, I guess that's it, bye 4th wall!

*hops ahead and gives a big hug to the cuboid*

HELLO FRIENDO! I LOVE YOU! I hope you enjoy it, I'm gonna give my best attempt to make this the best rectangle party ever. Hmmmm... Yeah, I'll go ahead and make some popsicles for the peeps who come. 

*hops to the bar*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 21, 2018)

*bobcat came running the moment he heard about the birthday... and vodka. As he forced his way to the bar he immiedately shouted*

HAPPY BIRTHAY TO FURRY RECTANGLE!


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

I demand images of balloons. I'd do it myself, but I'm lazy.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday Somo. I got you a gift.

*its another box.*


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

*I hear the approaching steps and smiled at the newcomers*

Helloooo~! *grins* I'm just getting started with some popsicles, but you may drink something as you wait! Also... *hears Moron's command*






I had those prepared, sir cuboid!


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Balloon quota fulfilled. Now, harass the next person to comment.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)

I saw @whyt31 just a second ago. Must of ran off after seeing morons demand heh


----------



## idkthough120 (Sep 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I saw @whyt31 just a second ago. Must of ran off after seeing morons demand heh


oh of course i did... i didn't want to look confused  

happy birfday to moron btw


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I saw @whyt31 just a second ago. Must of ran off after seeing morons demand heh


become.    O r g a n i c


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, it's confirmed.

Harass @Pogo.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)

if i hide in this box, could you tell us apart.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

*gets excited as more people keep poppin' up and hops towards @Pogo's direction*

Hey! Um... I'm sorry, orders from my superiors. *boops your snout repeatedly*


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> *gets excited as more people keep poppin' up and hops towards @Pogo's direction*
> 
> Hey! Um... I'm sorry, orders from my superiors. *boops your snout repeatedly*


>-<


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 21, 2018)

*falls hard from the sky right onto @Pogo * 
Oh dear, my most sincerest apologi—wait. Why do I feel the overwhelming urge to harass you?


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Pogo has been harassed effectively. Next, find images of purple, rectangular items.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

*immediately bolts back to the bar and throws stuff upside-down while searching for purple items*

OH MY... Dude, I found a towel!


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 21, 2018)

*pulls tablecloth picture out of fur*





Hm. Wonder how long that’s been there.


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Next task: Find cute pictures of whatever your fursona species is.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I also have this hand towel. Is it purple enough?


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

*Coming in with this*
(seems like I don't know how to put images here but it's supposed to be a purple gift)








Hey I heard there was a birthday party here. Who's the birthday fur? Anyway gotta get this gift next to the others. *Places gift next to Some Moron, thinking they're a gift*


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 21, 2018)

Should I be concerned...?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Next task: Find cute pictures of whatever your fursona species is.


Oh, ok! *hands phone*






This is Brandon, a fellow frog with who I sometimes hang out in our village. I do think he's cute!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

Woah the gift talked! 

*realises her mistake* 

oh deer sorry! I didn't know you were alive! 

*Realizes how tactless she is being* 

Uh well... I brought my pet rats, hope you find them cute enough


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey @Pogo is your cat agressive to non anthro rats? I'd like to let Pixie explore a little, if it's fine with everyone.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2018)

*A lovely sound filters through the area* Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! Happy birthday Some Moron, happy birthday to you!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

*Throws confetti everywhere!*


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

*sings along*


----------



## idkthough120 (Sep 21, 2018)

what am i even going to do.... oof


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

Are you ok @whyt31 ?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2018)

@whyt31 you must post cute pictures of your sona species, birthday boy demands it^^


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Hey @Pogo is your cat agressive to non anthro rats? I'd like to let Pixie explore a little, if it's fine with everyone.


If its anything like me you might want to keep your distance. It's got claws and theyre pretty sharp.

Dont worry though, ill keep him a safe distance away from your mice~.

*places cat in a box*


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Cuteness, everywhere! I love it!


----------



## idkthough120 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Are you ok @whyt31 ?


only partly... 



Ravofox said:


> @whyt31 you must post cute pictures of your sona species, birthday boy demands it^^


but i am not cute, and i am not sure-


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> *Coming in with this*
> (seems like I don't know how to put images here but it's supposed to be a purple gift)
> 
> 
> ...


(did you use the tag like this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



```
[img]url address[/img]
```
 I think it also only works when the link to the file ends in image extensions - png, jpg, gif etc. Welcome to the forums by the way! ^w^)

*dances as people sing and wiggles music fingers*


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fguifrog%2Fguifrog-very-happy-birthday


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2018)

So, are there any refreshments and what-not?


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Next task: An image of a cake.


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> So, are there any refreshments and what-not?


Hmmm... @Guifrog, supply refreshments!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

@Guifrog (I clicked on the image button and copy pasted the link, I'll try out with the code next time. Thanks!)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's your birthday cake


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2018)

*Pulls out of pocket*



 

Oops, wrong cake!

*pulls out of other pocket*



 

Ah, perfect!


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here's your birthday cake


In this case, I won't react with outrage! Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

*Let Pixie run around while Dot stays on her shoulder. Pixie explore a little and climbs up on @whyt31 and sits on his shoulder, bruxing happily.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh yeah, refreshments! Just one sec. *presents some of available options on the counter*






*looks at Ravo*

Hey, buddy! I swear these are not made of musical ink this time.


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Good cakes, very moron-like. Okay, last task before I sleep, party food. Anything that can be consumed by rectangles. Enjoy guessing...


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Good cakes, very moron-like. Okay, last task before I sleep, party food. Anything that can be consumed by rectangles.


I've made some nice_ brigadeiros_! They're quite a common birthday sweet in my place, and even though they're round they're small enough to fit inside your squared upper hole:


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2018)

*Gives moron some Skunk onesie PJs, to wear*


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Oh yeah, refreshments! Just one sec. *presents some of available options on the counter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh refreshing.
*vivid memories of color cults flood the mind*


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> *Gives moron some Skunk onesie PJs, to wear*


Do these come with a receipt...?


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 21, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I've made some nice_ brigadeiros_! They're quite a common birthday sweet in my place, and even though they're round they're small enough to fit inside your squared upper hole:


Yeah, they should keep my stomach full 'till morning! *Consumes a bunch, passes out from sleep deprivation*


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

*finishes popsicles*

Phew... It's hard to maintain a party. Now where's my bell, uuhhh... Oh yeah, on my right hand. Heh.

*the frog casually walks from the bar and hops with his popsicle cart around the beach, ringing his bell. He always wondered how it felt like to be a popsicle frog with a cart and it's his first time doing so, very excitedly*


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Yeah, they should keep my stomach full 'till morning! *Consumes a bunch, passes out from sleep deprivation*


Do we draw multiple mustaches on him?


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Do these come with a receipt...?


 
*zips you in*

No, but they do come 'scented' : P


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> *zips you in*
> 
> No, but they do come 'scented' : P


Bad skunk!


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

*throws a popsicle to Moron's upper hole*

Grape flavored. Oh, and nice pajamas, buddy!


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

*draws a smiley face with huge anime eyes and blush on Some Moron while he sleeps, with a washable marker*


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> *draws a smiley face with huge anime eyes and blush on Some Moron while he sleeps, with a washable marker*


*Whips out camera*
Blackmail


----------



## idkthough120 (Sep 21, 2018)

did i already miss the whole thing?


----------



## Marcl (Sep 21, 2018)

*Leaves a mysterious package. The box is wrapped in a fine-quality paper and tied with a nice ribbon.*

Sorry I can be for a sec only. Happy birthday, Moron.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> did i already miss the whole thing?


Hey, dude! *waves*
You seem lost. The cuboid is now sleeping, but I have pops in my cart. Want one? Sorry the chocolate one's bitten already, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

@Detective Tyno 

Meh, it's all good fun anyway, look it's not even permanent or obscene.

And he's so kawaii now!


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> @Detective Tyno
> 
> Meh, it's all good fun anyway, look it's not even permanent or obscene.
> 
> And he's so kawaii now!


But I could be like robbie rotten and disguise myself as that then I could say i'm from the future.


----------



## Joni (Sep 22, 2018)

*walks in* Party? Or is it overrated?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 22, 2018)

*Fires confetti cannon* Joni, you made it!!


----------



## Joni (Sep 22, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *Fires confetti cannon* Joni, you made it!!


----------



## Joni (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 22, 2018)

*walks in* Howdy yall... Am I late to party?


----------



## Paolite (Sep 22, 2018)

*walks in* Did I miss the party? Happy birthday @Some Moron


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 22, 2018)

*rings the bell*

Hey guys! It's still his birthday until midnight (GMT+1). Enjoy the beach, the fresh water, my pops and knock yourselves out while he doesn't throw in more demands. *grins*


----------



## Joni (Sep 22, 2018)

I can't be here. Maybe in the evening.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello. HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYYYY!!! *farts loudly*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy Birthday Moron!!!!


----------

